# ED Coders ! I really need your advice



## Justarose (Apr 2, 2010)

I am about to embark on a new coding experience - ED 

Up until now I have been mostly out patient coder : free standing facility  ...can you give me a "crash course" 

Seriously ...can anyone offer advice on the most important differences - where I can go to find info when struggling - books, cd's, any help possible ?? 

 Is anyone familiar with MedLearn's books - they have a 2 book set on ED coding that looks really good...but looks can be deceiving ...and very expensive ...

I want to succeed and know that I can ... with your help

thank you so much !!


----------



## sparkles1077 (Apr 5, 2010)

Will you be coding profee or facility?


----------



## Justarose (Apr 5, 2010)

Sparkles thanks for responding! 
Honestly I don't know the answer to that question ... but that profee sounds like something I might have heard ...I think that is what it is ... the more I think about it ..

Can you give me some insight into what they mean ?

up until now I have been an OP coder in a free standing facility ..how different will it be ? 

thanks for whatever advice or direction you can give me !


----------



## sam_son  (Apr 7, 2010)

Hai Ms terie,

The below mentioned websites gives you a good knowledge on ED coding , you are already in coding field so you can learn ED coding quickly. 
any way books websites , etc gives you understanding the coding but you have to do the ED coding practically .

http://www.chima.org/downloads/DQ/PrinciplesofEDCodingGuidelines.pdf

http://www.acep.org/practres.aspx?id=30428


----------



## Justarose (Apr 7, 2010)

ohhh Sampson !! thank you ! those sites are great !


----------



## mscorella1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Those sites are great, especially ACEP's that have a lot of great information.  Also check out http://ercoder.com.


----------



## Justarose (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you! Can anyone tell me any info on using the 3m 
system? Advice, tidbits on the good , bad and the ugly facets
to this system... My experience has been with SIS, mysis, vision 
all out pt or physician systems ...


----------



## rhoades (Apr 27, 2010)

I use the 3M system at our facility. I also do ED outpatient coding. 3M is great and if you will be doing the E/M levels as well you can go under the procedure tab, type E and it will give you questions to answer to choose your E/M level. ( I think the questions are tricky though). Good luck.


----------



## PURNIMA (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Terie,

You can also use the website - http:\\emuniversity.com

Happy ER coding!


----------



## skelly (May 6, 2010)

*ED Coding*

Thanks for the links to the websites above.  I too will be working as an ED coder doing facility coding and this information is excellent.


----------



## ptrautner (May 10, 2010)

*Re ED Coders*

ingenix has a good book out on common dx, procedures and cci edits the coding companion. it would be a good tool to anyone just starting out. i use it mostly for reference, when i am stumped, my answer is right there


----------

